# January's order of oddballs and shrimp for PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I'm already working on the order for January so if you have any input just let me know. Seeing as the Starry Night Shrimp sold in three days I'm going to up the order of Sulewasi shrimp. I'll have at least 50 Cardinals and I'm thinking about getting 25 Malili Reds. Next week I'm going to do up a document that includes the item name, picture, size and rough idea of the price (price can change depending on deaths via shipping, exchange rates and shipping costs). So don't hesitate to ask for some good stuff.

Brent.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Some invertebrates that may be of interest:
- Chameleon Shrimp (Macrobrachium pilimanus)
- Ninja Shrimp (Caridina serratirostris)
- Mexican Dwarf Crayfish (Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. Orange)
- Procambarus allenii and clarkii
- Horned Nerite Snails (Clithon corona)
- Rainbow Shrimp (caridina sp. Rainbow [?])

Axolotls also seem to be increasingly popular, I know a few friends look for some healthy ones.

And some nice Endlers would be exciting. =]


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you try and get Harlequin shrimp aka Celeb's Beauty?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Brent can u get in specific types of sulaweisi snails and plants?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Can you try and get Harlequin shrimp aka Celeb's Beauty?


I still haven't seen those on my lists. The only sulewasis I can get are

Cardinal
Malili Red
Six Banded
Starry Nights

As soon as I can get more I'll let everyone know.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Hey Brent can u get in specific types of sulaweisi snails and plants?


There aren't any sulewasi snails or plants on my lists yet. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

how about pinoy angelfish?

thanks
dp


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> how about pinoy angelfish?
> 
> thanks
> dp


That's something I can throw on the order but most times they don't show up. I'll put them on and see what happens.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

dwarf cichlids, and lots of cool plants please 

Nano tank contest on now should be a good seller


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

joeee said:


> - horned nerite snails (clithon corona)


YES please


----------



## ShrimpK (Feb 18, 2010)

What are your water parameter for your starry night shrimp?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> I still haven't seen those on my lists. The only sulewasis I can get are
> 
> Cardinal
> Malili Red
> ...


This is a good list. Perfect!



Is it possible for you to bring golden bee shrimps here?
I have only several of them.
They are stunning. They are white bodies look amazing on a black substrate.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 22, 2010)

hey Brent, that snowball pleco (L102) I got from you last week is doing great.
If you ever get any Gold Nugget plecos (L018, L177) again I'd be very interested.
thanks


----------

